# TTOC Sig Pics



## Dont I Recognise You

Right then 

Some of the longer term TT-F inmates may recall the days when as a TTOC member you used to get a nice little logo under your avatar 

Unfortunately, this was lost along the way somewhere 

So - we are going one better! 

The all new, improved TTOC Sig line pic! 









Personalised with *your* membership number, show the World (well, fellow TTF owners anyway) that you are a fully paid up, card carrying TTOC member 

And the cost?

To you, as a member?

Â£0.00 

That's right, free!  Nothing, zilch, zip, nowt 

All it requires is an email to me at [email protected], telling me your TTF logon (so I can put it in the correct sub-dir on our server), and your TTOC membership number *

I will then personally hand craft, from pure digital bits, your sig pic 

You will then get back an email containing the URL of your pic, and example code to help you add it to your sig line if you need it 

We (TTOC) will be hosting the pics, so you don't have to worry about uploading them anywhere - just add the link in your profile 

Enjoy! (And please form an orderly queue )

* To check your membership number, log on at www.ttoc.co.uk/catalog , click 'My Account', then 'View or change my account information'


----------



## aidb

Did you get me email Wayne?


----------



## steveh

Likewise, hope you got my email Wayne.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jiggyjaggy

I have emailed you also. Nice to see who are TTOC members.


----------



## moley

E-mail on its way.

Moley


----------



## Wallsendmag

Looks good , easy instructions ,what more could you want?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

emails just rec'd - sorry, been a bit manc here for the last couple of days, so haven't had chance to check till now  

Will get on to them this evening 

Cheers!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

All done 

Apols for the delay


----------



## aidb

No need to apologise Wayne,

I know you put a couple of layers of Swissol wax on 'em. 8) :wink:


----------



## moley

Thanks Wayne - nice one.

Moley


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

(twice) 

Glad you like!


----------



## JayGemson

They look pretty Wayne, nice one!

<<<< I have a slimmer version in my avatar. If anyone wants one of these let me know.


----------



## coupe-sport

> <<<< I have a slimmer version in my avatar. If anyone wants one of these let me know.


That looks really good much better than the large ones.


----------



## wilbur101

Nice one... thanks mate


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Nice use you've put it to too!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

can this be mabe sticky please


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> can this be mabe sticky please


and no dirty jokes thank you


----------



## geewceeTT

Still aint got mine


----------



## ttstu

Me niether. What should I have anyway?


----------



## nutts

DIRY is offline for the time being... Broadband problems... once BT have sorted him out, he'll be able to catch up


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

I'm back.... 

I *think* all sigs are now up to date - unless someone tells me otherwise 

Stu - yours is at www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/ttsu/bridgwater.gif 

Everyone else - you should have had an email


----------



## trevor

test


----------



## NaughTTy

trevor said:


> test


Trevor - try this:












Use this line below but remove the spaces (you were missing a "0" and a "/"):

[ img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/0186/0186.gif[/img ]


----------



## geewceeTT

testing testing....


----------



## trevor

thanks Naughtty brill!!


----------



## kmpowell

test.... :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

kmpowell said:


> test.... :roll:


Wrong font Kev 

About right on the content tho  :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> test.... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong font Kev
Click to expand...

Actually, it's the correct matching font. 2 fold reason;

1. I designed the TTOC logo so I know what font is best
2. I designed the TTOC logo so I know what font is best

Apologies for the duplicate point, but it's so good I thought I would mention it twice! :-* :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

:-*


----------



## nutts

Kev

Maybe you can let DIRY know the correct typeface then :wink:


----------



## Guest

testing

<<<<<<<<<<<<<- like my lil TTOC member number thingy


----------



## 5 cw

testing [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## geewceeTT

awww. mines stopped working...


----------



## nutts

geewceeTT said:


> awww. mines stopped working...


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=56861


----------



## geewceeTT

nutts said:


> geewceeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> awww. mines stopped working...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=56861
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## TTLYN

Testing :roll:


----------

